# Missing Endcaps Irritates Me



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Why is it that all amplifiers from 15 or so years ago are missing their endplates? I don't understand where they all have gone. I've always taken great pride in keeping my amplifiers in tip top shape. I just can't believe how there are so few amps that are being resold today that are missing the endcaps that came with them. I bet if the people who threw them away back then knew how valuable they are today, they would not have thrown them away.......or maybe not!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Because they never should have been included anyway. Those things were trash and did nothing but get in the way. I did like the way MAC did them with the overhang and replaceable trim, but thats Mac. RF triangles and BBQ grates were the worst


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

dcfis said:


> Because they never should have been included anyway. Those things were trash and did nothing but get in the way. I did like the way MAC did them with the overhang and replaceable trim, but thats Mac. RF triangles and BBQ grates were the worst


Except how many Macs do you now see for sale missing the silver bars? Most of them. And they are available anymore, so IMHO the bars were just as big of fail.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree they should have never designed the amps with endcaps, especially on lesser priced models. I can't believe how some of the Mc's are in such poor condition given their price. Some of the overall price/performance amps such as the RF a2's and the Kicker ZR's had endcaps and you rarely see them with them when the are being sold.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Because half the product being sold was stolen from a car and sold to a pawn shop...


----------



## cman750rr (May 29, 2018)

Purchased a NT 100 without the end plate no biggie the amp works as it should I template the end plate with metal from the big store hardware center ...and computer sync a photo vinyl worked out fine ...............


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

It bugs me too. I did see that there is a guy on eBay that is 3D printing end caps and spacers for the RF BBQ amps.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm also bothered by all the missing pieces for amps you see listed on eBay.
RF Power series, 25 To Life RF Punch amps and newer JL Audio XD amps...why can't people just leave those control cover plates alone or simply put them back on the amp after they're through twisting knobs???


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Alpine V12 covers on the top side


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I was thinking of those RF BBQ amps when I read the thread title. Those seemed strange and useless. Not too far behind were the Soundstream Rubicon era spoilers; the amps looked much better without them.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Guy said:


> I was thinking of those RF BBQ amps when I read the thread title. Those seemed strange and useless. Not too far behind were the Soundstream Rubicon era spoilers; the amps looked much better without them.


I think the rockfords look better with them on. When they dont have them it just looks like something is missing. Where the soundstream rubicons look better without them. I was thinking about the rubicons shortly after I posted earlier.

Thanks
JMD


----------

